# Ugh! My tank always looks dirty!!



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

I've just about had it! My rank always looks dirty, water us never clear, **** always on the glass and rocks! I've tried feeding less, feeding more, less water changes, more water changes. Maybe it's my filters? I have an Eheim 2229 and 2217 and a power head running. Help!!!


----------



## BrendanMc (May 30, 2012)

More information will be needed, Tank dimensions? Stock? Lighting? Substrate?

By "#%$&", do you mean algae?

EDIT: Just looked at your tank. If you indeed are talking about algae problems, I would consider cutting back the amount of time your lights are on. Does your tank see any direct sunlight?


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

Just stuff floating in the water, algae stuff on the rocks. I cut the lights down to 10 hours per day. Tank does not get any direct sunlight.


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

try cutting it down to 8 hours and water change 30-50% a couple time a week


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

Okay. I'm so confused because the guy at my lfs said to only do water changed once every 2 weeks (didnt sound right to me), and that I was changing too much water too often so my biological bacteria was not developing? So it's not my filters?


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

lmao really once every 2 weeks i do half of my 125 at least once a week the beneficial bacteria grows in your filter and in your substrate if you can get on the chat i can explain more


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

Okay I'm in the chat room.


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

me also


----------



## pepper normal (Jul 25, 2012)

i have simular problem, water cloudyness. i used to have crystal clear tank so many compliments. but i feel behind on water changes and filter changes... alot of trying different things happened now im at really cloudy (no algea) 75gallon tank 6 cichlids peacocks, one 1.5inch, 3.5inch, 4 at 5 inches i would estimate. an chinese algea eater too 5 inches. i did a big water change and it helped but it just came back to cloudy water? but i had only took out half the cloudyness when i did water change. should i just do more water changes???? nitrate levels are nearly zero... i dont over feed. but how do i ensure that once uncloudy to keep uncloudy?????? help please


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

if u don't have plants, get a timer for your lights and have them on only during sundown or when u want to view your fish. also feed less, like 1-2 times per day. thats what i do with my 77ga. no algae blooms.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Sounds like you're experiencing a bacterial bloom. How long has the tank been set up? 
The Nitrates should never read zero unless you have plants. So when you say "nearly zero" what is the actual reading?


----------



## pepper normal (Jul 25, 2012)

lights : lamp next to it never on more then 8 hours window curtains closed.
i have a color code nitrate reader and its light blue which is the low end.
no plants.

i did a big water change this morning and it has returned to being extremely clean when i got home from work i noticed


----------

